

Ask HN: What's the best domain you own that you aren't currently using? - samelawrence

I just got a renewal reminder for my domain fluf.fr and it made me wonder what other funny domains are floating around the web, either unused or unknown.
======
jasonkester
Back in the early 2000's, I was planning a trip through the mid-east and
trying to get my visas sorted out.

That's when I discovered that syrianembassy.com was available.

I had nine dollars in my pocket at the time, but somehow it seemed like
something that would eventually cause me more than nine dollars worth of
hassle, were I to pick it up and put something inappropriate there.

Looking now, it seems that somebody is squatting it. Still, I'm glad that
somebody is not me.

------
jasonkester
I've been trying to come up with a use for Cramhole.com for twelve years now.

Still no luck.

For a while, I was hoping to use it for a data storage algorithm, protocol,
wrapper or container of some sort. Just so that in the future some poor souls
would be sitting around a conference table and somebody would chime in
"Couldn't we use a Cramhole for this?"

------
allwein
Up until 2 months ago, it was DownrightSimple.com. But I'm now using that for
my iOS Development Company. The other one I really like is
KeystrokeOfGenius.com, which I haven't found a use for yet. There's also
CSLounge.com, which was going to be some sort of Computer Science social
network that I never got around to working on.

------
jackweirdy
cliqu.es - well, I have something I want to build
([https://github.com/NotBobTheBuilder/cliqu.es](https://github.com/NotBobTheBuilder/cliqu.es))
but I can never find the time to commit to it.

------
amac
Octopus.org. I'm currently learning mobile development and hopefully will get
around to shipping the app (it's in the commerce space)

------
emhart
[http://comebackwithawarrant.com](http://comebackwithawarrant.com)

~~~
jlgaddis
Love it. I have two of the EFF's "Come Back With A Warrant" stickers on this
laptop (a large-ish one on the top and a smaller one just to the left of the
touchpad).

~~~
emhart
Used to use it as an email server, nowadays I just have it forward to the EFF
=P

------
josh-wrale
I recently thought about registering crumbersome.com. Have at it.. I have more
where that came from.

------
dmeagor
ThePentagon.com

------
lawncheer
bigfootmeat.com

------
6thSigma
Jotpath.com, notezoom.com, and snacks.io

------
hamiltonkibbe
wookipedia.org

------
natsu90
tumblr.dj, i'm looking to share its subdomain, but still busy doing other
project.

------
BrianOD
FTP2P.com - who wants to share?

------
Uffizi
sensepic.com & vinescan.com are probably the two best that I own.

------
stevekemp
cron.management, transient.email, proxied.io, and finally spare.io.

------
manmeet
i once bought a te.vg domain, still lying around not doing anything

------
kirchhoff
Not sure? notesure.com

------
Mankhool
thoughtministry.com

------
timhargis
Hexxa.com

------
fleclerc
blogsqr.com

